# Sticky  GP members' Dogs in FL shelter HELP!!



## performanceknls

Without getting into a ton of details to respect personal space for the member.... Pig and Indigo from Indigo Bully Kennel have been confiscated, they are heartworm positive but being treated. They are at risk of being put down due to lack of room in the shelter. Many of our old members know who these dogs are. I am a dog trainer in NM and Shana drove Pig and Cree out for training a few years ago. I LOVE these dogs and while Indigo and Pig are the only ones left I would love to help them. What we are trying to do is find someone to either adopt (there is no charge for their adoption as they are older) or find a rescue willing to pull them. I will arrange transport through rescue groups to get there here to NM. I would happily board them till they can find new homes. If anyone has rescue connection they are Clay county (Jacksonville FL) and we need to get them pulled asap. If we can get them pulled I will be taking donations for their care and transport. If you can help please email or call me at 505-203-9586 or [email protected] Thank you Lisa of K9 Peformance knls

Pig and Cree (RIP bit by snake) pictures when they were puppies
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/16549-pig-cree-picture-thread.html

Indigo
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/12548-heres-our-fat-girl-indigo.html

Pig as an adult
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/21643-little-pig-growing-up-pig-super-dump.html


----------



## Princesspaola21

Pig is gorgeous! I hope somebody gets them and gives them great forever homes!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom

Princesspaola21 said:


> Pig is gorgeous! I hope somebody gets them and gives them great forever homes!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Agree! I'd take one in a heartbeat if I could.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH::::

Could Ariel perhaps pull them? Or Shana? I thought they were in that area. Wish I was closer!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Nadia did you mean Shanna (eckomac)? Lisa are you taking donations through paypal?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoKealoha

my brother is in Gainesville. he already has a few dogs but i will give him a buzz and see if he can help out.


----------



## performanceknls

Shanna said she could foster till I could get transport but we need a 5013C rescue to pull the dogs from the shelter. Once that is done we can arrange transport. I am not collecting money till we know for sure we can secure them! Thank you I will keep you all posted. They are heartworm positive and will need treatment when they arrive.


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Can Aireal's group help pull them?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I'm sharing the information to help with donations, and making this thread a sticky.

Medical care by Lisa Berry - GoFundMe

Aireal has them currently until they go to Shanna's house.


----------



## performanceknls

Here is the Facebook page please go like and donate!!!

https://www.facebook.com/SavePigandIndigo


----------



## MSK

I just donated. Hopefully you will get alot of help


----------



## performanceknls

Thanks MSK!!!


----------



## DickyT

Donated a little I could spare right now. Sorry it can't be more. Good luck pups!


----------



## performanceknls

Keep the donations coming we really appreciate it!


----------



## ThaLadyPit

Bumping this up as there's still plenty of donations needed.


----------



## zdillon

Try ARF out of east hampton ny. They are a none kill shelter and will keep a dog until adopted out. I know they save dogs from kill shelters all the time from out of state. 
631-537-0400


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon

I know the dogs have been rescued from the shelter already and are awaiting to go to their foster home. then the money will need to be raised to get them out to New Mexico where Performanceknls can further their recovery process. at least thats how i understand the situation.


----------

